# In the Heart of the Sea Blu-ray Giveaway Contest



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack – much to the thanks of Mike "Movie Guru" Edwards – is givingaway a Blu-ray copy of In the Heart of the Sea (review copy)! Mike recently reviewed this movie and gave it high marks for audio and video with a noteworthy nod to the film's killer Atmos audio encode.*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered!

This contest will run from Friday March 18 through Friday March 25 (8:00AM EST).
To enter you must live in the Continental United States (Lower 48) and be a registered member as of March 1, 2016.

Thanks to all of our members (new and old) and good luck! :T*​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Feel free to discuss here.... ;-)


----------



## torspeed (Oct 20, 2013)

That's really a nice give away! Unfortunately I'm not a resident of the USA:frown: . Is there really no option for foreigners? 

With kind regards,

Sven


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

torspeed said:


> That's really a nice give away! Unfortunately I'm not a resident of the USA:frown: . Is there really no option for foreigners?
> 
> With kind regards,
> 
> Sven


Hi Sven, while we try to accommodate non-US residents...this one, unfortunately, is U.S. only.


----------



## torspeed (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Todd,

thanks for your reply. It's a pity, but of course I understand it.

Sven


----------

